# PPI a600.2 Power light is flashing red, but playing OK.



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Its not the yellow impedance light, its the red power light. Anyone know if this is an issue?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Problem solved. I had a speaker wire accidentally touching the door panel. Fixed that and the blinking light is now solid green as it should be.


----------

